# Carpal Tunnel Syndrome and Piano Playing



## Captainnumber36

I have been struggling with Carpal Tunnel Syndrome for the past few months, I'm hoping my new internist I see in August will have some remedy. But it's certainly making it hard to play, but I force myself to play through.

Hopefully it doesn't get to the point of not being able to play.

Anyone else suffer from this and play piano?

Tips/suggestions?


----------



## keymasher

I dealt with similar issues with my right wrist which were compounded by having a desk job. For me, nothing substituted finding a teacher that was able to overhaul my technique and make consistent corrections. It took a few tries before I found one, so make sure that if you do begin with someone, your concerns are being met. Be sure to self evaluate whether their technical instructions are making a difference in how you feel after a few months. 

From personal experience, my attempts to self correct were both incredibly fruitless and frustrating. Just between you and me, it turns out there is A LOT of bad advice on the internet! With any luck, I'm not adding to that pile. I'm not sure if you're receiving instruction now (seem to remember a very nicely played Bach Minuet), but if not, I'd strongly advise it. 

While I certainly still work to improve my technique, pain levels that I had lived with for years had ceased with a couple of months of good instruction.

I'm hesitant to try to make too many specific suggestions as I'm just a hobbyist and can't examine your technique, but I'd say at least work to make sure that you're able to completely release tension after key strikes. This of course means that your playing will have to be very slow to make sure you're registering this sensation. Personally, I do this work at around 45-60 BPM per note hit. Just a range, so what's effective for you might certainly be different than what is for me. This is not to say that you necessarily need to feel these releases with every note when you're trying to get a piece up to speed, but it might be valuable to feel these tension releases as very natural in your playing going forward

Best of luck. I hope you're given a clean bill of health from your internist. Provided nothing too serious is going on, I'd certainly think what you're experiencing is something that can be fixed.


----------



## Triplets

I stopped playing the Piano about 20 years ago due to CTS. The condition improved but lately has been rearing it's ugly head. I probably will need surgery one day


----------



## lextune

It is never too late to readdress your technique at the piano. Piano playing, when done properly, should be incapable of harming the body in any way, shape, or form. It only takes a few ounces of pressure to depress a piano key. The larger muscles of your forearm when properly engaged can play the piano hour upon hour upon hour without the slightest tiring.

The book: On Piano Playing: Motion, Sound, and Expression, by the great pianist Gyorgy Sandor, can change your life at the keyboard.


----------



## peebles

lextune said:


> It is never too late to readdress your technique at the piano.


I agree-I'm no doctor so I don't mean to sound presumptuous about your particular case, but it definitely does happen that piano playing form can actually cause finger and wrist pain all by itself.


----------



## Roger Knox

There are Musicians' Clinics at several locations in North America now. Whatever you do, consult with the best specialist you can find and afford, and don't play throiugh pain. I've been through all of this.


----------



## JCLEUNG

I would not force yourself to play through because you can permanently damage yourself. Rest is best. Also these chinese medicinal patches -- yunan baiyo plasters are great


----------



## AliceJane

Your carpal tunnel probably isn't just from piano - it's VERY common. I think being alive and using our hands causes it most of the time. Just one of those things that happens to a lot of people.

Also, be aware that brachial plexus impingement can case the same symptoms. Some people have both. Most doctors don't know about brachial plexus impingement - a specialty that might be more likely to suss it all out - no guarantees, of course - is PMR - physical medicine and rehabilitation. 

One thing that seems to help both problems is called neural flossing. It's a special kind of flexing. A person named Dr. Jo (no, I am not connected with her in any way) has great videos on YouTube - search for Dr. Jo brachial plexus neural flossing. It can't hurt!

Good luck with this painful condition!


----------



## Lminor7

*A wrist brace that actually eliminates wrist pain.*



AliceJane said:


> One thing that seems to help both problems is called neural flossing. It's a special kind of flexing. A person named Dr. Jo (no, I am not connected with her in any way) has great videos on YouTube - search for Dr. Jo brachial plexus neural flossing. It can't hurt!


Thank you for the info on Dr. Jo. I will check it out tonight. 
The reason for my post is to inform anyone who suffers from wrist pain while playing, or while not playing, that I found a type of wrist brace that has almost eliminated the pain I suffer from CTS. Other symptoms have remained and the numbness I experience has got me worried and looking for any help short of surgery (I hope!).
As in the previous post, I have no relation to this wrist brace other than the fact that I purchased two of them and they seem to work incredibly well at relieving pain. It is called M Brace RCA and it has 4 out of 5 stars with almost a thousand reviews at Amazon. 
https://www.amazon.com/BRACE-RCA-Treatment-Support-Regular/dp/B00PFUPRQ2?keywords=m%2Bbrace%2Brca%2Bheavy%2Bduty&qid=1540564653&sr=8-2&ref=sr_1_2&th=1


----------



## Jeanette Townsend

I personally don't have CTS, though I thought I did. Mine is different.
Anyway, my violin teacher had it. She recommends massage therapy. I've had someone massage my hands, arms, and shoulders, and it relieved a lot of tension. Carpal Tunnel is characterized by numbness in the wrists and hands, which is why I don't have it. Mine is just pain.
My dad is no pianist, but he's a fisherman. So he does A LOT of work with his hands. He has CTS. I've made him a salve of coconut oil, and essential oils of wintergreen, lemongrass, and rosemary, and he said it alleviated his pain a lot. You could try something like that? It's fairly easy to obtain the oils. 
Do you hold ice packs to your hands at all? That helped me, but only for ten minutes at a time.
Also, try not to play through the pain. I did, and it causes more problems. Take breaks instead. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Triplets

I quit playing Piano about 20 years ago due to CTS. I am an Internist and after seeing enough Patients lose function for life I decided to bag it. My wife wants me to get rid of the Piano now


----------

